
Evidence of Covid-19 in the US from influenza-like illness data [pdf] - eternalban
https://github.com/reichlab/ncov/blob/master/analyses/ili-labtest-report.pdf
======
eternalban
Actual title is too long - the full title: _Looking for evidence of a high
burden of COVID-19 in the United States from influenza-like illness data._

